# 2006 Altima 3.5 starter location



## dcook12 (May 4, 2017)

I searched the site first and all utube videos so I wouldn't ask a duplicate question. All I need is an actual photo of the location of the starter motor in the above car. Every video I see is 4 cylinder even if it's says 3.5. It is in a different spot in the 3.5. I took all of the hoses, battery etc out and of course it is not there. I have never had such a problem finding an answer to anything except where the heck is my starter motor located in a 6 cylinder 2006 Altima SE. Sorry again if this was asked already and just a photo would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The starter is on the back side of the engine with the snout facing into the transmission, Just follow the positive cable from the battery to the starter. To get access to the starter, you'll have to remove the air filter box and the big connecting hose leading to the throttle valve.


----------



## dcook12 (May 4, 2017)

Thanks so much. Was going a little mad....I'll post with an update soon! Thx again!!
Darren


----------



## sin (Sep 18, 2020)

dcook12 said:


> I searched the site first and all utube videos so I wouldn't ask a duplicate question. All I need is an actual photo of the location of the starter motor in the above car. Every video I see is 4 cylinder even if it's says 3.5. It is in a different spot in the 3.5. I took all of the hoses, battery etc out and of course it is not there. I have never had such a problem finding an answer to anything except where the heck is my starter motor located in a 6 cylinder 2006 Altima SE. Sorry again if this was asked already and just a photo would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all!


Did you ever find the location? Was it replaceable from above or below?


----------



## sin (Sep 18, 2020)

rogoman said:


> The starter is on the back side of the engine with the snout facing into the transmission, Just follow the positive cable from the battery to the starter. To get access to the starter, you'll have to remove the air filter box and the big connecting hose leading to the throttle valve.


My car is a 2005 nissa altima 3.5 l engine. Does anyone know if mine is accessable from above or below the car?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

sin said:


> My car is a 2005 nissa altima 3.5 l engine. Does anyone know if mine is accessable from above or below the car?


Same as for DCOOK12; from above.


----------

